# [Solved] Logitech Conflict: G930 Headset and G700 Mouse

## Phancy Physicist

I have a crazy situation here. If I plug in my Logitech G700 mouse first it works fine but my Logitech G930 headset doesn't. But if I plug in the headset first it worls but the mouse doesn't.

There has to be a why to tell my computer "Hey! This is the mouse and this is the headset. Don't forget!"

Below are some outputs from some various places and situations.

When I plugin the Logitech G700 this is what I get:

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04f2:b130 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0930:020f Toshiba Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 046d:c531 Logitech, Inc. 
```

```
# dmesg

[ 1009.523251] hub 1-1:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[ 1011.522127] hub 1-1:1.0: hub_suspend

[ 1011.522143] usb 1-1: unlink qh256-0001/ffff8801b8ad5580 start 1 [1/0 us]

[ 1011.522579] usb 1-1: usb auto-suspend

[ 1013.532212] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[ 1013.532227] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

[ 1013.532232] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: suspend root hub

[ 1021.260509] rtl8192_hw_sleep_down(): RF Change in progress!

[ 1023.263978] rtl8192_hw_wakeup(): RF Change in progress! schedule wake up task again

[ 1023.412911] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: port 1 remote wakeup

[ 1023.413041] usb usb1: usb wakeup-resume

[ 1023.413048] usb usb1: usb auto-resume

[ 1023.413058] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: resume root hub

[ 1023.433021] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_resume

[ 1023.433043] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1: status 0507 change 0000

[ 1023.433091] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

[ 1025.516139] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[ 1025.516153] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

[ 1025.516159] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: suspend root hub

[ 1025.516165] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: suspend failed because port 1 is resuming

[ 1025.516171] usb usb1: bus suspend fail, err -16

[ 1025.516176] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_resume

[ 1025.516219] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 1025.516228] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1: status 0503 change 0004

[ 1025.516272] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0002 evt 0000

[ 1025.516300] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 1025.527108] usb 1-1: usb wakeup-resume

[ 1025.527127] usb 1-1: finish resume

[ 1025.527744] hub 1-1:1.0: hub_resume

[ 1025.528274] hub 1-1:1.0: port 2: status 0101 change 0001

[ 1025.630089] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reused qh ffff8801b8ad5580 schedule

[ 1025.630099] usb 1-1: link qh256-0001/ffff8801b8ad5580 start 1 [1/0 us]

[ 1025.630118] hub 1-0:1.0: resume on port 1, status 0

[ 1025.630124] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0503, change 0004, 480 Mb/s

[ 1025.630133] hub 1-1:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0004 evt 0000

[ 1025.630468] hub 1-1:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

[ 1025.693317] usb 1-1.2: new full speed USB device number 6 using ehci_hcd

[ 1025.768023] usb 1-1.2: ep0 maxpacket = 8

[ 1025.771559] usb 1-1.2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[ 1025.771567] usb 1-1.2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[ 1025.771969] usb 1-1.2: default language 0x0409

[ 1025.773029] usb 1-1.2: udev 6, busnum 1, minor = 5

[ 1025.773035] usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c531

[ 1025.773041] usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 1025.773047] usb 1-1.2: Product: USB Receiver

[ 1025.773051] usb 1-1.2: Manufacturer: Logitech

[ 1025.773186] usb 1-1.2: usb_probe_device

[ 1025.773193] usb 1-1.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 1025.774245] usb 1-1.2: adding 1-1.2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 1025.774326] usbhid 1-1.2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 1025.774332] usbhid 1-1.2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 1025.777681] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/input/input12

[ 1025.777837] generic-usb 0003:046D:C531.0006: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.2/input0

[ 1025.777872] usb 1-1.2: adding 1-1.2:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[ 1025.777925] usbhid 1-1.2:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[ 1025.777927] usbhid 1-1.2:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 1025.782476] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.1/input/input13

[ 1025.782568] usb 1-1.2: link qh1-0601/ffff88017e5c3500 start 0 [1/2 us]

[ 1025.782648] usbhid 1-1.2:1.1: looking for a minor, starting at 96

[ 1025.782707] generic-usb 0003:046D:C531.0007: input,hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.2/input1

[ 1025.782741] hub 1-1:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0004

[ 1025.807289] usb 1-1.2: link qh1-3008/ffff8801b8554180 start 0 [1/2 us]

[ 1025.815960] usb 1-1.2: unlink qh1-3008/ffff8801b8554180 start 0 [1/2 us]

[ 1025.848067] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reused qh ffff8801b8554180 schedule

[ 1025.848072] usb 1-1.2: link qh1-3008/ffff8801b8554180 start 0 [1/2 us]

```

When I plugin the Logitech G930 this is what I get:

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 008: ID 046d:0a1f Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04f2:b130 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0930:020f Toshiba Corp. 
```

```
# dmesg

[ 1491.819027] usb 1-1: usb wakeup-resume

[ 1491.819044] usb 1-1: finish resume

[ 1491.819515] hub 1-1:1.0: hub_resume

[ 1491.821136] hub 1-1:1.0: port 6: status 0101 change 0001

[ 1491.921989] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reused qh ffff8801b8ad5580 schedule

[ 1491.921999] usb 1-1: link qh256-0001/ffff8801b8ad5580 start 1 [1/0 us]

[ 1491.922018] hub 1-0:1.0: resume on port 1, status 0

[ 1491.922027] hub 1-1:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0040 evt 0000

[ 1491.922242] hub 1-1:1.0: port 6, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

[ 1491.985326] usb 1-1.6: new full speed USB device number 8 using ehci_hcd

[ 1493.530753] usb 1-1.6: skipped 7 descriptors after interface

[ 1493.530761] usb 1-1.6: skipped 2 descriptors after interface

[ 1493.530768] usb 1-1.6: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[ 1493.530774] usb 1-1.6: skipped 2 descriptors after interface

[ 1493.530780] usb 1-1.6: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[ 1493.530785] usb 1-1.6: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[ 1493.531207] usb 1-1.6: default language 0x0409

[ 1493.532566] usb 1-1.6: udev 8, busnum 1, minor = 7

[ 1493.532573] usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=0a1f

[ 1493.532579] usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 1493.532585] usb 1-1.6: Product: Logitech G930 Headset

[ 1493.532590] usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: Logitech

[ 1493.532721] usb 1-1.6: usb_probe_device

[ 1493.532728] usb 1-1.6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 1493.533398] usb 1-1.6: adding 1-1.6:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 1493.534634] snd-usb-audio 1-1.6:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 1493.534645] snd-usb-audio 1-1.6:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 1493.538834] usb 1-1.6: adding 1-1.6:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[ 1493.538886] usb 1-1.6: adding 1-1.6:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

[ 1493.538930] usb 1-1.6: adding 1-1.6:1.3 (config #1, interface 3)

[ 1493.539756] usbhid 1-1.6:1.3: usb_probe_interface

[ 1493.539761] usbhid 1-1.6:1.3: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 1493.545753] input: Logitech Logitech G930 Headset as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.3/input/input15

[ 1493.545783] usb 1-1.6: link qh8-0601/ffff8801843a2780 start 5 [1/2 us]

[ 1493.545857] usbhid 1-1.6:1.3: looking for a minor, starting at 96

[ 1493.545955] generic-usb 0003:046D:0A1F.0009: input,hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.01 Device [Logitech Logitech G930 Headset] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6/input3

[ 1493.931772] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff8801b2f76300 (now 4048 max 12240)

[ 1493.931781] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 1501.348368] LPS Enter: notify AP we are dozing ++++++++++ SendNullFunctionData

[ 1519.376476] LPS Enter: notify AP we are dozing ++++++++++ SendNullFunctionData

```

Both

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 008: ID 046d:0a1f Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04f2:b130 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0930:020f Toshiba Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 009: ID 046d:c531 Logitech, Inc. 
```

If I plug-in the headset followed by the mouse I get this...

```
 # dmesg

[1934.126627] usb 1-1: usb auto-suspend

[ 1936.136480] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[ 1936.136494] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

[ 1936.136499] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: suspend root hub

[ 1938.033057] LPS Enter: notify AP we are dozing ++++++++++ SendNullFunctionData

[ 1940.441669] LPS leave: notify AP we are awaked ++++++++++ SendNullFunctionData

[ 1941.945045] rtl8192se_update_ratr_table: ratr_index=0 ratr_table=0x100ff005

[ 1942.039385] LPS Enter: notify AP we are dozing ++++++++++ SendNullFunctionData

[ 1961.644303] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: port 1 remote wakeup

[ 1961.644495] usb usb1: usb wakeup-resume

[ 1961.644502] usb usb1: usb auto-resume

[ 1961.644508] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: resume root hub

[ 1961.664521] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_resume

[ 1961.664544] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1: status 0507 change 0000

[ 1961.664591] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

[ 1961.668534] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1961.668678] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 1961.679514] usb 1-1: usb wakeup-resume

[ 1961.679534] usb 1-1: finish resume

[ 1961.680117] hub 1-1:1.0: hub_resume

[ 1961.681495] hub 1-1:1.0: port 6: status 0101 change 0001

[ 1961.782483] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reused qh ffff8801b8ad5580 schedule

[ 1961.782493] usb 1-1: link qh256-0001/ffff8801b8ad5580 start 1 [1/0 us]

[ 1961.782513] hub 1-0:1.0: resume on port 1, status 0

[ 1961.782521] hub 1-1:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0040 evt 0000

[ 1961.782854] hub 1-1:1.0: port 6, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

[ 1961.845849] usb 1-1.6: new full speed USB device number 10 using ehci_hcd

[ 1963.392546] usb 1-1.6: skipped 7 descriptors after interface

[ 1963.392554] usb 1-1.6: skipped 2 descriptors after interface

[ 1963.392561] usb 1-1.6: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[ 1963.392567] usb 1-1.6: skipped 2 descriptors after interface

[ 1963.392573] usb 1-1.6: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[ 1963.392579] usb 1-1.6: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[ 1963.393031] usb 1-1.6: default language 0x0409

[ 1963.394405] usb 1-1.6: udev 10, busnum 1, minor = 9

[ 1963.394411] usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=0a1f

[ 1963.394417] usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 1963.394423] usb 1-1.6: Product: Logitech G930 Headset

[ 1963.394428] usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: Logitech

[ 1963.394563] usb 1-1.6: usb_probe_device

[ 1963.394569] usb 1-1.6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 1963.395291] usb 1-1.6: adding 1-1.6:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 1963.398098] snd-usb-audio 1-1.6:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 1963.398110] snd-usb-audio 1-1.6:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 1963.402438] usb 1-1.6: adding 1-1.6:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[ 1963.402490] usb 1-1.6: adding 1-1.6:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

[ 1963.402533] usb 1-1.6: adding 1-1.6:1.3 (config #1, interface 3)

[ 1963.403323] usbhid 1-1.6:1.3: usb_probe_interface

[ 1963.403330] usbhid 1-1.6:1.3: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 1963.408799] input: Logitech Logitech G930 Headset as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.3/input/input18

[ 1963.408830] usb 1-1.6: link qh8-0601/ffff88018e708400 start 0 [1/2 us]

[ 1963.408904] usbhid 1-1.6:1.3: looking for a minor, starting at 96

[ 1963.408993] generic-usb 0003:046D:0A1F.000C: input,hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.01 Device [Logitech Logitech G930 Headset] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6/input3

[ 1963.755040] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff8801843fc100 (now 4761 max 12953)

[ 1963.755049] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 1968.080095] LPS Enter: notify AP we are dozing ++++++++++ SendNullFunctionData

[ 2002.824739] hub 1-1:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0004

[ 2002.825230] hub 1-1:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[ 2002.930229] hub 1-1:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

[ 2002.941154] hub 1-1:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[ 2003.003146] usb 1-1.2: new full speed USB device number 11 using ehci_hcd

[ 2003.077758] usb 1-1.2: ep0 maxpacket = 8

[ 2003.081151] usb 1-1.2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[ 2003.081159] usb 1-1.2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[ 2003.081470] usb 1-1.2: default language 0x0409

[ 2003.082508] usb 1-1.2: udev 11, busnum 1, minor = 10

[ 2003.082515] usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c531

[ 2003.082522] usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 2003.082528] usb 1-1.2: Product: USB Receiver

[ 2003.082532] usb 1-1.2: Manufacturer: Logitech

[ 2003.082682] usb 1-1.2: usb_probe_device

[ 2003.082689] usb 1-1.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 2003.083719] usb 1-1.2: adding 1-1.2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 2003.083779] usbhid 1-1.2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 2003.083784] usbhid 1-1.2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 2003.085739] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/input/input19

[ 2003.085893] generic-usb 0003:046D:C531.000D: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.2/input0

[ 2003.085928] usb 1-1.2: adding 1-1.2:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[ 2003.085969] usbhid 1-1.2:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[ 2003.085972] usbhid 1-1.2:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 2003.090373] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.1/input/input20

[ 2003.090540] usb 1-1.2: link qh1-3008/ffff8801a7347280 start 0 [1/2 us]

[ 2003.090600] usbhid 1-1.2:1.1: looking for a minor, starting at 96

[ 2003.090658] generic-usb 0003:046D:C531.000E: input,hiddev0,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.2/input1

[ 2004.150369] usb 1-1.2: unlink qh1-3008/ffff8801a7347280 start 0 [1/2 us]

[ 2004.161511] hub 1-1:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[ 2004.223470] usb 1-1.2: reset full speed USB device number 11 using ehci_hcd

[ 2004.234544] hub 1-1:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[ 2004.308172] usb 1-1.2: ep0 maxpacket = 8

[ 2004.310358] usb 1-1.2: link qh1-3008/ffff88019414ba00 start 0 [1/2 us]

[ 2004.310940] usb 1-1.2: unlink qh1-3008/ffff88019414ba00 start 0 [1/2 us]

[ 2004.359919] hub 1-1:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0004

[ 2004.373380] usb 1-1.2: reset full speed USB device number 11 using ehci_hcd

[ 2004.384386] hub 1-1:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[ 2004.458092] usb 1-1.2: ep0 maxpacket = 8

[ 2004.460176] usb 1-1.2: link qh1-3008/ffff88019414ba00 start 0 [1/2 us]

[ 2004.460623] usb 1-1.2: unlink qh1-3008/ffff88019414ba00 start 0 [1/2 us]

[ 2004.471349] hub 1-1:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[ 2004.533323] usb 1-1.2: reset full speed USB device number 11 using ehci_hcd

[ 2004.544316] hub 1-1:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[ 2004.618035] usb 1-1.2: ep0 maxpacket = 8
```

And if I plug in the mouse first and then the head set.....

```
# dmesg

[2407.720258] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017a080400 (now 7273 max 15465)

[ 2407.720262] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.720401] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017e44ab00 (now 7274 max 15466)

[ 2407.720405] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.720684] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017a080a00 (now 7277 max 15469)

[ 2407.720688] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.720995] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017e44b600 (now 7279 max 15471)

[ 2407.720999] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.722183] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017a080400 (now 7289 max 15481)

[ 2407.722188] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.722235] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017a080a00 (now 7289 max 15481)

[ 2407.722239] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.722286] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017e44ab00 (now 7290 max 15482)

[ 2407.722289] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.722495] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017a080400 (now 7291 max 15483)

[ 2407.722499] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.722729] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017e44b600 (now 7293 max 15485)

[ 2407.722733] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.724189] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017a080a00 (now 7305 max 15497)

[ 2407.724194] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.724237] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017a080400 (now 7305 max 15497)

[ 2407.724241] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.724292] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017e44ab00 (now 7306 max 15498)

[ 2407.724296] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.724500] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017a080a00 (now 7307 max 15499)

[ 2407.724504] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.724733] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017e44b600 (now 7309 max 15501)

[ 2407.724736] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.726189] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017a080400 (now 7321 max 15513)

[ 2407.726194] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.726265] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017a080a00 (now 7321 max 15513)

[ 2407.726269] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.726398] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017e44ab00 (now 7322 max 15514)

[ 2407.726402] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.726673] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017a080400 (now 7325 max 15517)

[ 2407.726678] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.726977] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017e44b600 (now 7327 max 15519)

[ 2407.726981] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.728564] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017a080a00 (now 7340 max 15532)

[ 2407.728569] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.728639] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017a080400 (now 7340 max 15532)

[ 2407.728643] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.728776] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017e44ab00 (now 7342 max 15534)

[ 2407.728780] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.729068] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017a080a00 (now 7344 max 15536)

[ 2407.729072] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.729378] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017e44b600 (now 7346 max 15538)

[ 2407.729382] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.730683] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017a080400 (now 7357 max 15549)

[ 2407.730688] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.730735] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017a080a00 (now 7357 max 15549)

[ 2407.730739] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.730790] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017e44ab00 (now 7358 max 15550)

[ 2407.730794] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.731008] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017a080400 (now 7359 max 15551)

[ 2407.731012] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.731241] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017e44b600 (now 7361 max 15553)

[ 2407.731245] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.732560] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017a080a00 (now 7372 max 15564)

[ 2407.732565] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.732608] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017a080400 (now 7372 max 15564)

[ 2407.732612] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.732664] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017e44ab00 (now 7373 max 15565)

[ 2407.732668] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.732872] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017a080a00 (now 7374 max 15566)

[ 2407.732876] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.733108] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017e44b600 (now 7376 max 15568)

[ 2407.733112] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.734561] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017a080400 (now 7388 max 15580)

[ 2407.734566] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.734636] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017a080a00 (now 7388 max 15580)

[ 2407.734640] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.734769] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017e44ab00 (now 7389 max 15581)

[ 2407.734773] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.735048] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017a080400 (now 7392 max 15584)

[ 2407.735052] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.735351] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017e44b600 (now 7394 max 15586)

[ 2407.735355] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.736935] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017a080a00 (now 7407 max 15599)

[ 2407.736940] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.737016] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017a080400 (now 7407 max 15599)

[ 2407.737020] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.737157] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017e44ab00 (now 7409 max 15601)

[ 2407.737161] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.737439] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017a080a00 (now 7411 max 15603)

[ 2407.737443] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.737747] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017e44b600 (now 7413 max 15605)

[ 2407.737751] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2407.767734] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: iso resched full ffff88017e5f0700 (now 7653 max 15845)

[ 2407.767740] cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

[ 2408.480046] snd-usb-audio 1-1.6:1.0: forced unbind

[ 2408.480419] snd-usb-audio 1-1.6:1.1: forced unbind

[ 2408.480426] snd-usb-audio 1-1.6:1.2: forced unbind

[ 2408.545250] usb 1-1.6: reset full speed USB device number 15 using ehci_hcd

[ 2408.557052] hub 1-1:1.0: port 6 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[ 2408.604103] hub 1-1:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0040

[ 2408.633789] snd-usb-audio 1-1.6:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 2408.633803] snd-usb-audio 1-1.6:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 2408.636969] snd-usb-audio 1-1.6:1.0: forced unbind

[ 2408.637257] snd-usb-audio 1-1.6:1.1: forced unbind

[ 2408.637263] snd-usb-audio 1-1.6:1.2: forced unbind

[ 2408.700088] usb 1-1.6: reset full speed USB device number 15 using ehci_hcd

[ 2408.778075] snd-usb-audio 1-1.6:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 2408.778088] snd-usb-audio 1-1.6:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 2408.781874] snd-usb-audio 1-1.6:1.0: forced unbind

[ 2408.782163] snd-usb-audio 1-1.6:1.1: forced unbind

[ 2408.782174] snd-usb-audio 1-1.6:1.2: forced unbind

[ 2408.794984] hub 1-1:1.0: port 6 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[ 2408.857057] usb 1-1.6: reset full speed USB device number 15 using ehci_hcd

[ 2408.934732] snd-usb-audio 1-1.6:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 2408.934744] snd-usb-audio 1-1.6:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 2408.938581] snd-usb-audio 1-1.6:1.0: forced unbind

[ 2408.938872] snd-usb-audio 1-1.6:1.1: forced unbind

[ 2408.938877] snd-usb-audio 1-1.6:1.2: forced unbind

[ 2409.001854] usb 1-1.6: reset full speed USB device number 15 using ehci_hcd

[ 2409.012851] hub 1-1:1.0: port 6 not reset yet, waiting 10ms
```

Ideas from the loving Gentoo community?Last edited by Phancy Physicist on Sat Dec 17, 2011 7:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Phancy Physicist

Really? No one?

----------

## Phancy Physicist

I got them working together.

Somehow in my kernel the usb debug flag got set to on. This caused a flood of messages to be generated. Disabling the  usb mode in the kernel seemed to do the trick.

----------

## linux slacker

 *Quote:*   

> I got them working together.
> 
> Somehow in my kernel the usb debug flag got set to on. This caused a flood of messages to be generated. Disabling the usb mode in the kernel seemed to do the trick.
> 
> 

 

Thanks!  Had a different issue -- wireless mouse generating a:

```
port 1 not reset yet, waiting 10ms
```

but removing the USB debug flag seems to have fixed it.

----------

## gentoo_ram

I was having "not enough bandwidth" problems with my USB headset.  I turned on the "Improved Transaction Translator scheduling" option (CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED) and those issues went away.

----------

